# Cuban cleaning out River walk



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/headline/metro/4114605.html


Very end of the story:

With all the attention, I've gotten the city and SAWS and the county all to start cooperating. Now, they're all getting on the bandwagon because of Mark Cuban," he said.

Cuban gleefully accepts credit for goading the city to action.

"Glad I could help," he said in an e-mail response to a reporter's query.

"It's a great city, and sparkly water should increase the number of visitors. They might even consider some blue and green dye when the Mavs play the Spurs."


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Good for him, I mean after that bad insult I'm glad he went to make up.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:clap: 

My wife and I were down there shortly after "the series", and we couldn't help but notice how badly it had declined since we were there last.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> :clap:
> 
> My wife and I were down there shortly after "the series", and we couldn't help but notice how badly it had declined since we were there last.


 :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

That's why you're suppose to go at night, guys :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

ezealen said:


> That's why you're suppose to go at night, guys :biggrin:


But ez, it didn't look like that in June. Parking was a mess, and on our way back to our car we were approached by a teenage girl who needed drug money. 

To be fair, Dallas isn't any better a lot of places. That's why I moved. :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dude, I don't live down town. Infact, I only go there for spurs games. So I wouldn't know about what's goin on over there. I live on the outskirts of san antonio. Infact, I go to school in a different town.

By the way, you're complaining about parking at one of the biggest tourist attractions in one of the largest cities in america during the summer? Yeah, that makes sense :biggrin: 

And what does parking and a trashy girl have to do with the river walk anyways?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

ezealen said:


> And what does parking and a trashy girl have to do with the river walk anyways?


Not much, except it was part of our experience while walking back to our car from the riverwalk. Add to that, the Mexican food wasn't that great this time around.  

To anyone who hasn't been to the riverwalk, it's a great attraction; but we've been several times, and I guess it gets a little old after awhile. :grinning:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Did you get ride down it?

I remember riding down it once around christmas a couple years back. It was really amazing. Then again, It wasn't hard to impress me when I was little...or now.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I actually like the River Walk, going down with friends every spring or so and at night going down the river walk is awsome, then you goto eat it's a good experience if you havent tried it


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Most of the restaurants are really expensive there though :dead:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah, but thats what is good about having older brothers and sisters around


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

but EZ is right. You experience the charm of the riverwalk at night. I learned that the hard way by going there in a mid June day back in 2000. NEVAR AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

ezealen said:


> Most of the restaurants are really expensive there though :dead:


But the Mexican food should be top notch though, right?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Gambino said:


> But the Mexican food should be top notch though, right?


It wasn't last time, imo.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The food, any food, on the River walk is just great. I love going there I just hate it when I have to go with my mother and father.


----------

